# Congratulations!!! to Big E



## Unity (Jun 7, 2008)

Wow, nice job! 

--John
(That's gotta feel great -- 1st in ribs!)


----------



## BigGQ (Jun 7, 2008)

Way to go, Big E!!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome job! Congrats!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job!  First places are hard to come by!  
If I'm ever in your neck of the woods I'll be stopping
in for some ribs!

Don't forget to enter your new joint at www.carolinabbqjoints.com


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats fantastic Big E.  Kathy said you called and I tried to call you back but couldnt get through.  Congrats amigo.


----------



## WalterSC (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job "BIG E" way to go!!!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 8, 2008)

Wooohooooo!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations BigE!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 9, 2008)

Good looking ribs Big E, congratulations!!


----------



## Griff (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats Big E!!!


----------

